# Kansas gov. signs measure blocking Islamic law



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This undated photo shows Kansas Gov. Sam Brownback at a press conference. (AP)
Kansas Gov. Sam Brownback has signed a law aimed at keeping the state's courts or government agencies from basing decisions on Islamic or other foreign legal codes, and a national Muslim group's spokesman said Friday that a court challenge is likely.
The new law, taking effect July 1, doesn't specifically mention Shariah law, which broadly refers to codes within the Islamic legal system. Instead, it says courts, administrative agencies or state tribunals can't base rulings on any foreign law or legal system that would not grant the parties the same rights guaranteed by state and U.S. constitutions.
"This bill should provide protection for Kansas citizens from the application of foreign laws," said Stephen Gele, spokesman for the American Public Policy Alliance, a Michigan group promoting model legislation similar to the new Kansas law. "The bill does not read, in any way, to be discriminatory against any religion."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/05/26/kansas-gov-signs-measure-blocking-islamic-law/#ixzz1w1jmrPPY​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Works for me.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok where are the atheists in support of this? Why any state should have to pass legislation that courts cannot base their decisions on foreign or religious law, which is really what this boils down to, is beyond me. Sharia law has no place in the courts if for no other reason than the separation of church and state. We can't have the Ten Commandments in a courthouse or a cross on a memorial on city/state/federal property, but they want their religion's laws considered in court decisions. To do that would most definitely be government promoting one religion over others. If they want foreign laws recognized in court; then, they can feel free to go to whatever foreign country they choose and live under those laws.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Great idea, this is the land of the free unless you don't want it to be then we will follow the laws that you like.

WTF, good job Kansas.


----------

